# PSHC Lake Herfing Weekend - Cross Hill, SC - June 13-15



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, I have been planning this since winter, but the onslaught of new herfers in my area has forced me to go ahead and set a date!

So I proudly announce the first Palmetto State Herf Crew Lake Herfing Weekend!!

From *June 13 - 15* I will be hosting a *weekend long herf* at my family's lake house on *Lake Greenwood* (Laurens side - near Cross Hill). It is a rustic cabin that we have built bunk beds in so it can sleep 12 with the existing beds and there is room for some blow up mattresses and what not.

It will begin on Friday and end on Sunday you can come for all weekend or only one day, it is up to you.

We have a dock and a fishing boat. We have a landing on site, so if you want to bring a boat or a jet ski that is fine. There is a swimming area and a decent size yard.

I'll be bringing my poker table and we will be having a few *Texas Hold 'em tournaments* for sure.

*I will be providing a BBQ dinner on Saturday night* (you can ask spooble or cre8v1 about my BBQ) and we will figure out something for the other meals as it gets closer; either take up money or if anyone wants to volunteer a meal, that's cool too.

Everybody bring some drinks - from Cokes to Rum.

If it should rain, we'll just play more poker! 

Smoking inside is permitted.

As we get closer to the date, I will PM a MapQuest link to everybody that is signed up.

I am sure I have left something out, so please let me know if you have questions.

Hope you all can squeeze this into the calendar and show up!

Here are a few pics to whet your appetite!

The house

The BBQ :dr

The lake


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

My RSVP is in!

Stewart, you won't believe this...I've fished Lake Greenwood for many years and have seen that cabin on the point numerous times. My Gawd, what a small world!!!


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

oh ya i am all over this. 

this will be a herf for the books. tech you are one wild monkey:mn


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Count me in, bro! I've had the pleasure of hanging out with Stewart there and it really is a great time! Legendary bbq, breakfasts and nachos. w00t!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Count me in, bro! I've had the pleasure of hanging out with Stewart there and it really is a great time! Legendary bbq, breakfasts and nachos. w00t!


Oh,yes. We will incorporate the normal fare into our meals.  Fried egg sandwiches with bacon for breakfast, and maybe Tech-Ninja Nachos for lunch. :tu

I cant wait.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> My RSVP is in!
> 
> Stewart, you won't believe this...I've fished Lake Greenwood for many years and have seen that cabin on the point numerous times. My Gawd, what a small world!!!


That is awesome. We're just across from skippers landing. I have not done much bass fishing, but love to fish for Bream and Catfish.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in on this one Stewart I I'm ready pop my herf cherry. :r This is going to be OFF the hook awesomeness all the way to the nub!!!
I will get in contact with you as soon as possible after I get some sleep I'm that stoked.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I will have to join in on this one too!!! This looks great!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm already there. What are you all waiting for.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Rather than enter in a long string of percentage numbers (which would be stupid), let's just say that I might come.

Ted


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Rather than enter in a long string of percentage numbers (which would be stupid), let's just say that I might come.
> 
> Ted


Be positive, Ted! Repeat after me "I *will *come to the herf, I *will *come to the herf"

:tu :r


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

I am going to be there. so, looking forward to it.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm in there like swimwear.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Where is it? I didn't get my directions. You didn't forget me did ya? 

Oh, count me in. Can we do a low country boil on Sat.? What ever is left makes an awesome breakfast for the next day. Let me know and I'll bring the stuff.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Be positive, Ted! Repeat after me "I *will *come to the herf, I *will *come to the herf"
> 
> :tu :r


I will come to the herf. I *will* come to the herf


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> I will come to the herf. I *will* come to the herf


Atta boy!


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Friends!!!

CaseDawg might not make it, my little sister and her family are coming from Oregon that week I believe. If not, I'm down to drown!
Talk to you as soon as I know the dates!!


Laters

Casey!~


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

riverdawg said:


> Friends!!!
> 
> CaseDawg might not make it, my little sister and her family are coming from Oregon that week I believe. If not, I'm down to drown!
> Talk to you as soon as I know the dates!!
> ...


See, I told you Casey was still alive! There was this vicious rumor that you were in poor health.... something about a Chameleon or something.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

is there still room left? if so anyone from Mi that is thinking about going? possible car pool?


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

CigarMonkel said:


> is there still room left? if so anyone from Mi that is thinking about going? possible car pool?


We still have room, no problem!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Here's the idea for my next motion picture screen play... lemme know if you think it will go over in Bollywood...

_____________________________

LOCATION: Home Office

CHARACTERS: Yours truly, and my supervisor for the last 15 years

SETTING: In front of the computer, with eight different travel site windows open

_____________________________

Me: Hey, honey... when did you want to go on our summer vacation?

Her: How about June 10th through June 20th?

Me: Nah, those are bad travel dates.

Her: Why?

Me: Because

Her: Because _*why?*_

Me: Because ancient prophets predicted that journeys beginning before the middle of the month are doomed to fail.

Her: _Oh, really..._

Me: _(Stammers)_

Her: Why don't you wanna go at that time?

Me: Because I'll be attacked by PSHC ninjas if I don't

Her: I'm not listening to you any more

Me: No, I'm serious... the head ninja, who goes by 'tech', will start hurling iguanas at us unless we *DON'T* travel

Her: And if you stay close to home?

Me: We'll have a bumper crop of monkey parts!

Her: Now I'm *really* not listening to you any more

_____________________________

CUT

_____________________________

Just a little idea I'm toying with.

Feel free to use this script if necessary!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

bump!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Hahahaha. Ted... I just saw your screen play. Hilarity! I acted in a similar one at the beginning of this month.

Me: Herf Weekend at the Lake June 13th, 14th, and 15th!

Her: I think that's when we've planned to have a girl's weekend.

Her: *Checks calendar in purse*

Her: Yep... that's girl's weekend [In a "too bad for you" voice.]

Me: *Points to calendar on fridge*

Me: It's not on the MAIN calendar on the fridge. [In a "I hope it's not cause I didn't really check" voice.]

Her: Well... *stammers* I just haven't put it on there yet.

Me: Well, I'm sorry. Stu has posted this to all of Club Stogie. He can just go changing the dates. You'll just have to call your friends and reschedule. [In a "I'm not getting any for a while, but it's worth it" voice.]


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

spooble said:


> [In a "I'm not getting any for a while, but it's worth it" voice.]


Bwahahahahaha

yes, it is.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Bwahahahahaha
> 
> yes, it is.


Guaranteed, baby!


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

just a litte bump


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Count me in! Tech I look forward to meeting you at Vanderherf


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

One month and six days till the lake herf. Thare is a game to be played soon that is all.

See you all soon!!!:ss


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok guys it's 22 day's till the lake herf and I have came up with a little contest to be had at the herf.

I have come a cross a rare rolled and limited release NC that will be a part of a PPP.

The contest is guess the rare NC.

each contestant will get ONLY ONE guess, entry in the contest guaranties participation in the PPP, and the winner will get 2-4 good ones from my humi, if no one wins the closest to the pin will get one good cigar,

You must hit the nail on the head on your guess and be at the herf
to win.

Hint's are... (may add more if needed)

It takes two bands with four contact points.
It's about love.
It looks like it can take down a ship.

This is my first contest so bare with me.

So thats the game. The question is are you ready to play the game:gn


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Since I wanna be a part of the PPP, I took your hints and put em all together..

My weak guess...

Te Amo Aniversario


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Need to think about this one, Brian.:ss


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

You all have 22 day's, take your time is all I'm going to say to that.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok I have made a rule change, since I gave 3 hint's I will now make it 3 guesses PER person so that it makes it bit more fun.

New rule effective now.


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

It looks like I will be able to make it. I hope you guys are ready to fish - I will be decked out to the bones. Now that I know some of you are gun guys-is there any room for some pistol popping near the cabin? My gun is coming with, as always, just need to know if I should pick up some cheaper ammo on the way. I am looking forward to it...


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

One week!!!!!!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Perhaps we should get an updated roll call for this?

1) tech-ninja
2) spooble
3) cre8v1
4) Tw3nty


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

1) tech-ninja
2) spooble
3) cre8v1
4) Tw3nty
5) tedrodgerscpa


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

1) tech-ninja
2) spooble
3) cre8v1
4) Tw3nty
5) tedrodgerscpa
6) Gamecock
7) DavenportESQ


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

1) tech-ninja
2) spooble
3) cre8v1
4) Tw3nty
5) tedrodgerscpa
6) Gamecock
7) DavenportESQ
8) jjirons69


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Brian, I'm going to have to guess a Te Amo Aniversario Churchill. Ted left off the vitola, so hopefully I've got him!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, guys here we go. Less than one week. I am stoked! This post will contain a lot of info, so be sure to read it all.

1. *Poker *- We are going to have three herf tournaments. Friday night will be a two cigar buy-in (cc only) Texas Hold-Em tourney, Saturday afternoon will be a two cigar buy-in (nc is fine) Texas Hold-Em tourney, and Saturday night will be a one cigar buy-in (nc is fine) Omaha High-Low tourney. Cigars should be valued at about $5 or better. If any of you want to get a game together at any other time, just feel free to do so.

2. *PPP *- There will probably be a Puff Puff Pass or two starting up, if you have something you want to contribute, be sure to bring it!

3. *Food *- I am providing smoked BBQ on Friday night and DiscDog (Bob) is providing Low Country Boil on Saturday night. I will be purchasing food for the other meals and will have some cokes and what not. I would ask that those of you who can, pitch in to help pay for the breakfast's and lunches. 15 - 20 would probably do it.

4. *Drinks *- We will have a community liquor table, if you plan on drinking, it would be nice if you contributed to the table for all to enjoy. I think there is a store in Cross Hill if we need something. Same goes for Beer and coke. I have ordered three different blends from Uncle Beanz, so we should have some rockin' coffee in the morning!

5. *Sleeping *- bring some sheets or a sleeping bag and a pillow.

6. *Fishing *- Bring your favorite pole if you like. We have a few to borrow. we have a boat - there are some rules with the boat, I'll fill you in on that at the lake.

7. *Swimming *- we have a swimming area and a dock. Feel free to bring your suit.

8. *Rain *- If it rains that is no problem, we can smoke inside. :tu

9. *Guns *- We can't shoot due to the number of houses.

I tried to hit the big things, if there are questions, feel free to ask. MapQuest link coming in just a second.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

As far the contest each person gets three guess's NOT one.

Can't wait guys!!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Perhaps we should get an updated roll call for this?


 Absolutely, thanks Brad. :tu

I also want to get when you plan to arrive and leave, so I can know how much food to buy.

1) tech-ninja - da' whole time
2) spooble - Friday AM - Sunday
3) cre8v1 - Friday AM - Sunday
4) Tw3nty - Friday AM - Sunday
5) tedrodgerscpa
6) Gamecock
7) DavenportESQ
8) jjirons69
9) Mikhail - ridin' with tech
10) DiscDog


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Mikhail said:


> As far the contest each person gets three guess's NOT one.


Great! Thanks Brian!

Don't forget to get your guesses in!!

Will there be any more hints?


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

1) tech-ninja - da' whole time
2) spooble - Friday AM - Sunday
3) cre8v1 - Friday AM - Sunday
4) Tw3nty - Friday AM - Sunday
5) tedrodgerscpa
6) Gamecock
7) DavenportESQ
8) jjirons69 - Friday before lunch, leaving Sunday around lunch
9) Mikhail - ridin' with tech
10) DiscDog


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

My final two guess, Brian:

Padron 1926 80th Anniversary

Padron 1926 Anniversary Torpedo


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

1) tech-ninja - da' whole time
2) spooble - Friday AM - Sunday
3) cre8v1 - Friday AM - Sunday
4) Tw3nty - Friday AM - Sunday
5) tedrodgerscpa - Friday AM - Late Saturday night
6) Gamecock
7) DavenportESQ
8) jjirons69 - Friday before lunch, leaving Sunday around lunch
9) Mikhail - ridin' with tech
10) DiscDog


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I won't be able to make this one fellas. Y'all have a great herf!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

rockyr said:


> I won't be able to make this one fellas. Y'all have a great herf!


Damn near reason to cancel the herf altogether ... sure you can't make it out for a bit, rock-o?

If not, you'll be sorely missed!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

rockyr said:


> I won't be able to make this one fellas. Y'all have a great herf!





tedrodgerscpa said:


> Damn near reason to cancel the herf altogether ... sure you can't make it out for a bit, rock-o?
> 
> If not, you'll be sorely missed!


 Not good.

We'll miss ya buddy!


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i am going to show up at one point i know this. i may even make the whole thing if i dont find a job in time. if i get a new job and they need me to work on the herf dates i am going to have to. even if i work i will make it out there at some point. as of now count me in and i will help out with food and drinks the best i can.

1) tech-ninja - da' whole time
2) spooble - Friday AM - Sunday
3) cre8v1 - Friday AM - Sunday
4) Tw3nty - Friday AM - Sunday
5) tedrodgerscpa - Friday AM - Late Saturday night
6) Gamecock
7) DavenportESQ
8) jjirons69 - Friday before lunch, leaving Sunday around lunch
9) Mikhail - ridin' with tech
10) DiscDog
11) GoodFella


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

1) tech-ninja - da' whole time
2) spooble - Friday AM - Sunday
3) cre8v1 - Friday AM - Sunday
4) Tw3nty - Friday AM - Sunday
5) tedrodgerscpa - Friday AM - Late Saturday night
6) Gamecock - Friday 12ish - Sunday
7) DavenportESQ - Friday 12ish - Sunday
8) jjirons69 - Friday before lunch, leaving Sunday around lunch
9) Mikhail - ridin' with tech
10) DiscDog
11) GoodFella


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

1) tech-ninja - da' whole time
2) spooble - Friday AM - Sunday
3) cre8v1 - Friday AM - Sunday
4) Tw3nty - Friday AM - Sunday
5) tedrodgerscpa - Friday AM - Late Saturday night
6) Gamecock - Friday 12ish - Sunday
7) DavenportESQ - Friday 12ish - Sunday
8) jjirons69 - Friday before lunch, leaving Sunday around lunch
9) Mikhail - ridin' with tech
10) DiscDog
11) GoodFella
12) ir13 - prob da whole time


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

rockyr said:


> I won't be able to make this one fellas. Y'all have a great herf!


Gonna miss ya, David! Have a great Father's Day. We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Let's see.... what will I be doing at this time on Friday? Oh yeah, eating bacon, practicing my poker face, and picking out what cigars I'm going to smoke that day! W00t! Can't wait! Anybody else getting pumped about this??!! :ss


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Let's see.... what will I be doing at this time on Friday? Oh yeah, eating bacon, practicing my poker face, and picking out what cigars I'm going to smoke that day! W00t! Can't wait! Anybody else getting pumped about this??!! :ss


You know I am!! :tu 
Bacon and egg sandwiches, watching Brad make funny faces and smoking stogies! Too much!! Can't take it!! Must... focus... on... work


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> You know I am!! :tu
> Bacon and egg sandwiches, watching Brad make funny faces and smoking stogies! Too much!! Can't take it!! Must... focus... on... work


:r   :r


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have to get my fishing gear ready. I have my sleeping bag and supplies ready, sticks are picked out. Poker face - check. Butane - check. Sunscreen - check. Poison ivy cream - check. Beer - check. More cigars than I need - double check! Looks like all systems are nearly ready. Can't wait!

Wonder how many cigars will be burned? Sounds like a good contest topic!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Fellas,

Stewart gave me the green light to do a lunch on Friday or Saturday...

I'd like to do saturday, if possible.

Two questions... please answer in thread

1. *Are you allergic to shellfish?*

2. *Do you like to eat spicy cajun food?*

If the majority of you guys answer *NO* to question 1, and *YES* to question 2, I'm gonna whip up some Crawfish Etouffee for lunch. It's made from scratch and has received good reviews from lots of folks.

I figure since our tounges are gonna be charred from excessive cigar smoking by Saturday afternoon, a spicy palate cleaning should do the trick.

Again, please post in thread if you'd like me to make some etouffee. I'd love to do it if you'll eat it!

Ted


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Fellas,
> 
> Stewart gave me the green light to do a lunch on Friday or Saturday...
> 
> ...


Oh, and if you've got a whimpy spice tolerance, I can whip it up as a 'medium spice' and bring a bottle of tabasco for the real men...


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Sounds like you are going to have a great time.

I definitely live in the wrong state.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Fellas,
> 
> Stewart gave me the green light to do a lunch on Friday or Saturday...
> 
> ...


Rock on, my brotha! I love crawfish etouffee!

Hopefully the fabulous herf menu won't overshadow the smoking! BBQ, Crawfish etouffee, Low country boil. :dr:dr:dr


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Count Me In!!!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Alright... the herf host wants etouffee, then he gets etouffee!

Any whimps out there better speak up, so I can dumb down the spices

Goodfella let me know via PM that he wants him some etouffee, as well as tech-ninja and DavenportESQ.

Any girls out there who don't like spicy food better cry out quickly! Or, B.Y.O.P.B.&.J.!!!


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

I love it-let me know if you need any help, I have made a roux once or twice in my day. I am also going to bring some catfish fillets and a large dutch oven for some stew, just a little camp snack to tide everyone over. Sounds like its gonna be a tasty little trip...

JJ:
First off, bad joke...
What type of fishing will you be doing?


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Crawfish - check!

Fishing, Trey, will be Texas rig or floater worm for bass. Fished Lake Greenwood for many years and the docks and coves can be very fun. I have a trusty old spincast reel and a sack of various colored-worms. I could always use a fishing partner!


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

jjirons69 said:


> Crawfish - check!
> 
> Fishing, Trey, will be Texas rig or floater worm for bass. Fished Lake Greenwood for many years and the docks and coves can be very fun. I have a trusty old spincast reel and a sack of various colored-worms. I could always use a fishing partner!


A fellow Texas-rig man...good stuff. I'm bringing my trusty new baitcast setup (Team Daiwa Viento on a G.Loomis GL3), two surf rods I also use for catfish and my fly rod to cover all the bases. We will have some fun, I'll bring some oil for the fry---


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm down, Ted! Sounds good and much appreciated.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Sounds like you are going to have a great time.
> 
> I definitely live in the wrong state.


Dude! Wish you could make it down sometime, Roger. It would be awesome to have the lost ****** herf with us!  We'll keep you posted on an upcoming Beach herf that a fellow PSHC member is trying to put together. Take care, brother and we'll smoke one for you!! :ss


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

Make that 3 for the fishing party you may have to teach me the "Texas-rig" thing. Ted as long as its eatable I'm good. I'm stoked. :tu

btw: need to put your guesses in!!!!!!!



Gamecock said:


> A fellow Texas-rig man...good stuff. I'm bringing my trusty new baitcast setup (Team Daiwa Viento on a G.Loomis GL3), two surf rods I also use for catfish and my fly rod to cover all the bases. We will have some fun, I'll bring some oil for the fry---


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Mikhail said:


> Ok guys it's 22 day's till the lake herf and I have came up with a little contest to be had at the herf.
> 
> I have come a cross a rare rolled and limited release NC that will be a part of a PPP.
> 
> ...


I'm going with

Padron 1926 80th Anniversary Natural

CAO Maduro 10th Anniversary

Opus X


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

Texas Rig w/bullet weight








Floater Rig (same as Texas, but no weight)

Just some quick info for those who are unaware


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Spicy, Ted, spicy! 

Is it Friday morning yet? :hn


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I am really lookin forward to this. The etouffee will go great with the low country boil. And I have to agree on the spice issue, if you don't like spicy, BYOPBJ ! lol

I'll be leaving Atl. on Saturday am, and plan on fixing breakfast on Sunday. Hope y'all like low country omlettes.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Im the wuss of the group and dont like spicy stuff, but ill run to greenwood or bring something to throw on the grill in a cooler.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I think I am going to try and drop by this weekend, give me some time to get out of the house and away from school and work. :ss


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Infin1ty said:


> I think I am going to try and drop by this weekend, give me some time to get out of the house and away from school and work. :ss


Sounds great! I'll PM you directions. :tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

So Low Country Boil is Saturday lunch?

If that's the case, I _might_ do the crawfish for Friday lunch... it keeps for a while in the fridge, FYI.

I'll see what everyone is in the mood for... I certainly don't want to block our enjoyment of a Low Country Boil with excessive food, especially when we're gonna see eachother for quite some time...

Tech-ninja, can you shed some light on our 'eatin' schedule? Pudgy guys wanna know....


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Tech-ninja, can you shed some light on our 'eatin' schedule? _*Pudgy guys wanna know....*_


...skinny guys too...


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> So Low Country Boil is Saturday lunch?
> 
> If that's the case, I _might_ do the crawfish for Friday lunch... it keeps for a while in the fridge, FYI.
> 
> ...


*Friday *
Lunch - Sandwiches
Supper - BBQ

*Saturday *
Breakfast - eggs, bacon, etc
Lunch - etouffee
Supper - Low Country Boil

*Sunday *
Breakfast - Low Country Omelets
Lunch - leftovers

Sound good?


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

discdog said:


> I am really lookin forward to this. The etouffee will go great with the low country boil. And I have to agree on the spice issue, if you don't like spicy, BYOPBJ ! lol
> 
> I'll be leaving Atl. on Saturday am, and plan on fixing breakfast on Sunday. Hope y'all like low country omlettes.


Looking forward to herfing with you, Bob!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Mikhail said:


> Ok guys it's 22 day's till the lake herf and I have came up with a little contest to be had at the herf.
> 
> I have come a cross a rare rolled and limited release NC that will be a part of a PPP.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm gonna guess:

Toast across America OpusX
Toast Across America Diamond Crown Maximus
CAO Sopranos Boss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> *Friday *
> Lunch - Sandwiches
> Supper - BBQ
> 
> ...


Sounds :dr:dr:dr

Thanks, tech-ninja!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> *Friday *
> Lunch - Sandwiches
> Supper - BBQ
> 
> ...





tedrodgerscpa said:


> Sounds :dr:dr:dr
> 
> Thanks, tech-ninja!


:tpd:

Any chance of moving this herf to San Diego?


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Any chance of moving this herf to San Diego?


We're not gonna bring the mountain to Mohammed, if that's what you're asking!

We _could_ take up a collection to help pay for your airfare. Just give us the word!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> We're not gonna bring the mountain to Mohammed, if that's what you're asking!
> 
> We _could_ take up a collection to help pay for your airfare. Just give us the word!


Nice gesture but one day I would like to herf with the PSHC in the PS.

for $hits & grins, I just looked for the cheapest airfare to Columbia for this weekend - $1044 !!!!!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

pnoon said:


> one day I would like to herf with the PSHC in the PS.


And we would like nothing more, my friend.

We'll raise a Mojito in your honor. :tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Menu is most excellent-looking! Looks like I need to bring my jogging shoes, too. Lots of fattening goodies. The posts are missing Vanderburg' s takes. Is he coming?

Peter, start saving now. That gives you a year at $100/month. Bring lots of cigars!

Is it Friday, yet?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

jjirons69 said:


> Menu is most excellent-looking! Looks like I need to bring my jogging shoes, too. Lots of fattening goodies. The posts are missing Vanderburg' s takes. Is he coming?
> 
> Peter, start saving now. That gives you a year at $100/month. Bring lots of cigars!
> 
> Is it Friday, yet?


No problem. The huge airfare is due to the last minute. If I plan ahead, the fares are much cheaper.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> No problem. The huge airfare is due to the last minute. If I plan ahead, the fares are much cheaper.


Let's make this happen in the near future, Peter! It would truly be an honor as always. Fortunately for you (us), we like to herf *a lot* so I see plenty of opportunity on the horizon!! :tu :ss We will definitely raise a mojito in your honor (and snore and be highly flatulent)!


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

Mikhail said:


> Ok guys it's 22 day's till the lake herf and I have came up with a little contest to be had at the herf.
> 
> I have come a cross a rare rolled and limited release NC that will be a part of a PPP.
> 
> ...


Take down a ship...

Te Amo Anniversary Perfecto
Opus X Love Rocket (I wish...)
Journey to Chateau de la Fuente BBMF

I gave it a shot--


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

cre8v1 said:


> Let's make this happen in the near future, Peter! It would truly be an honor as always. Fortunately for you (us), we like to herf *a lot* so I see plenty of opportunity on the horizon!! :tu :ss We will definitely raise a mojito in your honor (and snore and be highly flatulent)!


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

1) tech-ninja - da' whole time
2) spooble - Friday AM - Sunday
3) cre8v1 - Friday AM - Sunday
4) Tw3nty - Friday AM - Sunday
5) tedrodgerscpa - Friday AM - Late Saturday night
6) Gamecock - Friday 12ish - Sunday
7) DavenportESQ - Friday 12ish - Sunday
8) jjirons69 - Friday before lunch, leaving Sunday around lunch
9) Mikhail - ridin' with tech
10) DiscDog
11) GoodFella
12) ir13 - prob da whole time
13) Alpdehuez55 - Saturday
14) Infin1ty

We'll probably start packing stuff up noonish on Sunday.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> 1) tech-ninja - da' whole time
> 2) spooble - Friday AM - Sunday
> 3) cre8v1 - Friday AM - Sunday
> 4) Tw3nty - Friday AM - Sunday
> ...


I'm not sure what day I'll be able to make it out, going to try Friday night after work. Probably come out for a couple of hours, herf and get to know everyone and head back to the house. Its only about an hour drive from my place, so I can hang around pretty late.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Infin1ty said:


> I'm not sure what day I'll be able to make it out, going to try Friday night after work. Probably come out for a couple of hours, herf and get to know everyone and head back to the house. Its only about an hour drive from my place, so I can hang around pretty late.


My guess is that someone will be up when ever you get there!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> Menu is most excellent-looking! Looks like I need to bring my jogging shoes, too.


I'll bring a Slim-Fast for you.

And some brie on butterfly crackers.

And some petit fours.

Hands up, who's surprised that a TIGER BOY said that...


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

So my question is this. How old is everyone that is going to be there?


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Infin1ty said:


> So my question is this. How old is everyone that is going to be there?


Having met most everyone that's on the list... I'll venture to say that the ages will range from 20 - 40ish. Look through some of the other PSHC Herf threads to see pictures of our ugly muggs. I may be biased, but I think we're a pretty fun group.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

(Raises hand)

Ummmm, not 40 yet.

At the last PSHC herf, the few wives in attendance remarked how those in their late 50's got along _wonderfully_ with those in their early 20's...

But Spooble is right on target with his age guestimates!

My closest friends in the PSHC range in age from 24 to 40ish.

There are at least two of us who would strongly prefer that those under 21 *not drink*, as our professional affiliations look down on hanging out with underage drinkers.

Yeah, you guessed it, I'm one of those guys.

Those of legal age to partake certainly will. I reserve the right to use a sharpie on the face of a passed-out drunk, so all should be advised...


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I third the motion...no under 21 drinking. Smoke all you want. Diet Cokes on Ted. 

Ted, believe it or not, never had brie...can you believe that? Smells like ass. My cheeses are white or yellow and they're square and sliced. :ss

As far as age, I'm Ted's senior at 39, even though he doesn't respect his elders. Brad and myself could've been twins, except he ate most of the baby food. I think Mike may have us beat as far as oldest, not sure yet. Without our Elderstatesman, Rockyr, the old guys may be close in age. Lots of wisdom and still can had with the young guys. 

I'm bringing pink fingernail polish for the first to hit the hay. A pink Sharpie works well, too! 

A weekend to remember! Bring your cameras! Watch how I out-catch Trey in the BIG bass catagory!


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Trust me I had no plans on doing any underage drinking. I probably won't be staying over night anyway so there would be no way I would regardless of whether or not it was going to be allowed. 

I am 19 btw, so that is why I was asking about the ages.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like I'm the old guy here. 46 for me. What'd I win? lol


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

jjirons69 said:


> A weekend to remember! Bring your cameras! Watch how I out-catch Trey in the BIG bass catagory!


I accept your challenge, and I am looking forward to it JJ---

Also, the W.H.A.T. poker crowd will all be pleased (maybe) to know that because I am outside of both Lexington and Richland County the game is on...should we start some side bets on whom will get knocked out before whom? Joey...Dave...anyone?


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Everyone is fair game, and I embrace the challenge of bountys!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm 39 but I'm immature as hell so you young guys will fit right in. Watch out for Jamie, though. Rumor has it he's going to try to round up some folks to go streaking through the quad to the gymnasium. Snoop snoop-a-loop! :mn


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Dont forget your green hat!


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

Were going streaking 

i am 23, dont feel like u wont fit in. these guys are a riot. even the old ones that have to be in bed early cough tedcough. there will be a little drinking but not much for some. just bring a few cigars and come have some fun.


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

Alright guys. I guess since I plan on drinking a bit, and I am sure my man Daven V. Davenport-Esquire will be as well, I would like to get a list going...what people want, what people are bringing, etc. I am bringing:

Bourbon
Gin
Vermouth
Beer (I'll say 2 cases or so)

Let's get a bar list going, copy-paste your poisons so we don't leave anyone out.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Bourbon
Gin
Vermouth
Beer (I'll say 2 cases or so)
Beer (2 - 18 packs they're on sale)
Old Fighting Cock Bourbon (thanks to Stewart!) - It's not coming back to Charleston :tu


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Bourbon
Gin
Vermouth
Beer (I'll say 2 cases or so)
Beer (2 - 18 packs they're on sale)
Old Fighting Cock Bourbon (thanks to Stewart!) - It's not coming back to Charleston :tu
Ron Zacapa Centenario


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

DavenportESQ said:


> Everyone is fair game, and I embrace the challenge of bountys!


I already have my bounty reward ready. I am writing the person down, but you won't know who it is until you knock him out. 



cre8v1 said:


> I'm 39 but I'm immature as hell so you young guys will fit right in. Watch out for Jamie, though. Rumor has it he's going to try to round up some folks to go streaking through the quad to the gymnasium. Snoop snoop-a-loop! :mn


Dude, I totally thought you were like 50 with all that gray hair. :r

I'm 35.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Bourbon
Gin
Vermouth
Beer (I'll say 2 cases or so)
Beer (2 - 18 packs they're on sale)
Old Fighting Cock Bourbon (thanks to Stewart!) - It's not coming back to Charleston :tu
Ron Zacapa Centenario
Woodford Reserve
Diplimatico Rum


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Bourbon
Gin
Vermouth
Beer (I'll say 2 cases or so)
Beer (2 - 18 packs they're on sale)
Old Fighting Cock Bourbon (thanks to Stewart!) - It's not coming back to Charleston :tu
Ron Zacapa Centenario
Woodford Reserve
Diplimatico Rum
Diet Coke :tu:tu:tu


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> Without our Elderstatesman, Rockyr, the old guys may be close in age. Lots of wisdom and still can had with the young guys.


Great, I'm an elder statesman now. I guess that's better than just being elder. 

I sure wish I could be there. Ironically enough, I will be visiting tech-ninja, spooble and Alpdehuez55's neck of the woods (Easley) Saturday.

Sounds like y'all have a great time planned. discdog, Infin1ty, sorry I'll miss meeting you. You whippersnappers have fun, remember to smoke one for me and I'll see you at the next one.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Shameless gouge, David! I should be ashamed. 

All those garnet and black shirts and hats make you look older and much more tired than you should look. Orange makes your skin glow!


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

dont forget about bringing some sticks to the herf for the PSHC TROOP HOOK UP. i got rockyr's end in today and he realy hooked them up. about 25 cigars, a cutter, beef jerkey, beads, tupperware for shiping and some shiping mony. u dont have to bring tons but any thing that shows u care is good. thanks guys i know u will show the love.:ss.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Dude, I totally thought you were like 50 with all that gray hair. :r


:fu :fu Why do you think I started shaving my head??


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

Gin
Vermouth
Beer (2 - 18 packs they're on sale)
Old Fighting Cock Bourbon (thanks to Stewart!) - It's not coming back to Charleston :tu
Ron Zacapa Centenario
Woodford Reserve
Diplimatico Rum
Diet Coke :tu:tu:tu
~ More Woodford Reserve ~ you can never have enough...
~ 6 Different micro-brewed high gravity beers ~


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Gin
Vermouth
Beer (2 - 18 packs they're on sale)
Old Fighting Cock Bourbon (thanks to Stewart!) - It's not coming back to Charleston :tu
Ron Zacapa Centenario
Woodford Reserve
Diplimatico Rum
Diet Coke :tu:tu:tu
~ More Woodford Reserve ~ you can never have enough...
~ 6 Different micro-brewed high gravity beers ~
Zaya


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I did some googling and here's what I came up with as a guess for Brian's contest...


Don Carlos Edición de Aniversario


See ya'll soon!


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope you guys have a blast! I will be with the wife-e this weekend. I've been going to the Doc's with her every day for the past week and Saturday we are going for the egg retrieval. 

The only thing good about that is that I can "look at p0rn guilt free and get a private room and a tiny little cup all to myself"!!:chk j/k

Have fun Guys!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

stogie4u4me said:


> ...The only thing good about that is that I can "look at p0rn guilt free and get a private room and a tiny little cup all to myself"!!:chk j/k


Better than having to share the cup.

Although you'll be missed, we understand that there are _slightly_ more important things.

Like having your own cup!

We'll burn one in your honor!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

If its ok would you mind sending your "junk" box to the herf for us :tg


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

If anyone is out there, can someone send me the Mapquest link for the herf?

I do not have the address.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Directions have been PMed. Sorry i got back to you so late. Anyways, sorry I couldn't make it out guys, I actually ended up having to work late and had a bunch of stuff I had to do after work. I will not be able to make it out at all this weekend unfortunately, Tomorrow I work until about 11:30, and Sunday I go and pick up my fiance from the Airport up in Ashville, so I have a pretty big weekend. I will make it up to the next Herf though!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, I'm gonna let a lot of my brothers clear up exactly went down at the herf, but I'll provide a brief synopsis...


Beautiful weather
Beautiful facilities
Fishing and tubing
BBQ
Mojitos (and a virgin one for yours truly)
French Press Coffee
Etouffee
Low Country Boil
Card games (tw3nty won one, Spooble the other)
New friends (discdog)
Old friends (90% of the PSHC)

And, I left 18 hours before the official herf end!

And, the cameras were everywhere!!! Here's the few shots that I took. Please bug ir13 for the rest!!!









Goodfella surveying the land, and his girl! We always like to have bikini clad women at PSHC herfs!









tech-ninja, spooble, mikhail, tw3nty and cre8v1 digging in to the Friday night BBQ









Just a sample of the offerings (half smoked chickens, pulled pork, bourbon BBQ beans)









Cornhole!









The smoker









Chateau de Gamecock y DavenportESQ (the rest of us were inside the cabin, but their young bones could handle sleeping on the ground outside)









Gas-guzzling entertainment.









Chateau de the rest of us.









tech-ninja and spooble purifying themselves in the waters of Lake Greenwood









Gorillas swinging from a railroad bridge (look Ma, no net) - Mikhail, tech-ninja and Spooble









Tech-ninja taking his good-natured ribbing from the Atlanta herf crew (He wasn't able to make it to the Professor's last herf because he had to attend a baby shower... therefore, the boys to our west ordered up a baby bib for him)


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

On to the felt with DavenportESQ (who's wearing a kilt under the table), cre8v1 and ir13









Gamecock (also wearing a kilt) and tw3nty, who finished 3rd and 1st, respectively, in the 'All Cuban' tournament. An investigation is being launched to figure out why tw3nty always seems to win when he's the dealer... hmmm.....









jjirons69 with his game face on, and spooble catching up on a few zzz's...









ir13 (background) and tech-ninja... As I remember, tech-ninja was askign tw3nty how in the world he got dealt pocket rockets seemingly every other hand!!!









tw3nty with the presentation of the winnings, flanked by spooble and DavenportESQ









The *real reason* why this was the tightest game ever played in the PSHC

I didn't get a lot of Saturday pictures due to my job duties (etouffee and tubing on the lake), but I know that ir13 had his SLR running hard and heavy... don't worry, spooble kept him straight on his f-stop and shutter speed.

Don't you wish your herf crew was hot like mine? Dontcha...


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time! Sorry I couldn't make it to this one, but I will be at the next one. You planning on having another one later this summer?


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I've got several to share, too.

Tech-ninja (Stewart) - Many, many thanks to you and all the hospitality shown to all of us. You provided one hell of a nice gathering spot and treated us all like family. Tell your Dad thanks, too, from all of us! Kudos!!! :tu









Tech-ninja, Spooble, and Cre8v1 unloading the boat









Gamecock casting for baitfish









Cre8v1, Spooble, and Tech-ninja enjoying the famed "monkey d1cks" Party Culebras









Mikhail and Tedrodgerscpa unloading the "tax dollar" boat









How can anyone says these PSHC guys aren't sharp? - tedrodgerscpa









Mikhail, DavenportESQ, Tech-ninja, and Spooble taking a cool dip.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

tw3nty, tedrodgerscpa, and Gamecock on the porch









Goodfella with his box of Curly Head maduros :ss









jjirons69 and Goodfella enjoying the lake









tech-ninja, cre8v1, tw3nty, and DavenportESQ enjoying the lakefront









Cornholers cre8v1 and tech-ninja









Pulled Boston Butt and grilled chicken, plus beans









ir13 finally making it in









Mikhail with his CAO Bullet


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

tedrodgerscpa, tech-ninja, DavenportESQ going after left-overs









ir13 sporting The Professor's gift to the lake herf









cre8v1, Mikhail, Goodfella, and tech-ninja about to start the first PPP - 70's, '98, '99, '01, and '04 Partagas 898









Tech-ninja starting it off









DavenportESQ, tedrodgerscpa, tw3nty, jjirons69, and Spooble in the middle of the pass. What an excellent blend of cigars!









discdog joins us









tech-ninja in full breakfast mode









tedrodgerscpa with his signature etouffee


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Alpedhuez55 joins the crowd









discdog's lowcountry boil









OMG!









discdog enjoying the etouffee









tech-ninja with his signature mojito and a gift from pnoon









discdog making Father's Day lowcountry omlettes









Lake Greenwood









Lake Herf '08 @ TabascoPlace

Also, thanks to Bob (discdog) for the delicious boil and breakfast. He went above and beyond! Forgot to add, I caught the biggest and only bass of the trip. 

These PSHC boys are hard to beat!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Stuart, you are a gracious host. Thanks for putting this on. Bob & Ted, it was worth breaking the diet for the Boil and Etoufe!!! A great time was had by all!!! 


And thanks for letting me bring Parker. He has had a tough couple of weeks, but he loved all the attention he got this weekend!!!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Stuart, you are a gracious host. Thanks for putting this on. Bob & Ted, it was worth breaking the diet for the Boil and Etoufe!!! A great time was had by all!!!
> 
> And thanks for letting me bring Parker. He has had a tough couple of weeks, but he loved all the attention he got this weekend!!!


Parker is a great dog!

Glad I could be part of the diet violation!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

It looks as if y'all had a helluva time:tu

I hate that missed it, maybe next time


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

We had a blast this weekend! Special thanks to tech-ninja for putting all of this together, and thanks to tedrodgerscpa and discdog for doing lunch and dinner on Saturday (de-lish!). We had some epic ppp (thanks to all the contributors) and played poker and enjoyed the lake. It was great seeing everyone again. Can't wait for the next herf!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

jjirons69 said:


> tech-ninja with his signature mojito and a gift from pnoon


Great pic. :tu

I was certainly with you guys in spirit. Looks like you had a great time.

Looking forward to seeing you all at The Shack in August.

Next week, Tw3nty gets to see how the SHITers & SoCal guys roll. 
We'll take good care of him.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Love the bib on Stewart, guys. :r:r:r I'll have you know that in coming to herf with me this Saturday, Jason (burninator) skipped HIS OWN baby shower. Yeah ... that took balls. :r

Wish I could have been there. Looks like y'all had a GREAT time. :tu :ss


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Huge props to Stew for hosting this event! Thanks to Ted for bringing his Boat, and etouffee, Bob the Low Country Boil And great stories!, and JJ for his fishing Prowess! This was a reall great time and I look forward to herfing with you guys in the Future!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Love the bib on Stewart, guys. :r:r:r I'll have you know that in coming to herf with me this Saturday, Jason (burninator) skipped HIS OWN baby shower. Yeah ... that took balls. :r
> 
> Wish I could have been there. Looks like y'all had a GREAT time. :tu :ss


Strange you should mention the ball to show up...
Memories....
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1187244#post1187244
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1397383#post1397383

Why does it seem the herf always has to come to you? :hn


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

What a fantastic time! Thanks to everyone for showing up! We will definitely be doing this again!

Thanks to Ted for the spectacular tedtouffe and Bob for the Low-country boil!

Thanks to all who helped clean up, take off trash, pick stuff up, etc!

*Memory List*
Beautiful weather
Beautiful facilities
Fishing and tubing
BBQ
Mojitos (and a virgin one for yours truly)
French Press Coffee +1
Etouffee
Low Country Boil
Card games (tw3nty won one, Spooble the other)
New friends (discdog)
Old friends (90% of the PSHC)
Great 898 pass
Group Fundadores smoke
Breakfast
Torturing davenport in cornhole
Tw3nty... I'm all in...
Traditional Culebra
Did I mention food?
Pocket Chad
Bob's fender
Boiled legs
**Keep adding boys!


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

*Memory List*
Beautiful weather
Beautiful facilities
Fishing and tubing
BBQ
Mojitos (and a virgin one for yours truly)
French Press Coffee +1
Etouffee
Low Country Boil
Card games (tw3nty won one, Spooble the other)
New friends (discdog)
Old friends (90% of the PSHC)
Great 898 pass
Group Fundadores smoke
Breakfast
Torturing davenport in cornhole
Tw3nty... I'm all in...
Traditional Culebra
Did I mention food?
Pocket Chad
Bob's fender
Boiled legs
Men in Kilts


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

I had a unforgettable time with all of you guys. It was so much fun with all the fishing, ppp's, food, boating, poker, and all the things in between.

Thanks go's out to tech-ninja for having a sweet herf pad and making some gold standard BBQ. :dr Ted's etouffee was eatable and had a nice spice twang to it. :tu Diskdog showed us he made a few omlettes in his day the small sausage have a kick. 

*Memory List
*Beautiful weather
Beautiful facilities
Fishing and tubing
BBQ
Mojitos (and a virgin one for yours truly)
French Press Coffee +1
Etouffee
Low Country Boil
Card games (tw3nty won one, Spooble the other)
New friends (discdog)
Old friends (90% of the PSHC)
Great 898 pass
Group Fundadores smoke
Breakfast
Torturing davenport in cornhole
Tw3nty... I'm all in...
Traditional Culebra
Did I mention food?
Pocket Chad
Bob's fender
Boiled legs
Men in Kilts
Mikhail getting 2'nd place at a poker game
Seeing ir13 trying to tube
Fireworks with GoodFella
**Keep adding boys!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I also wanted to thank Goodfella (Rob) for organizing and taking up the cigars for the troops. Nice work, Rob!


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

Sweet Baby Ray's ! The Sauce is the boss!

Looks Like I missed out on a good Beaufort stew and Etufee as well.

I'll get a day off in February '09. Can we schedule a make-up herf?


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i had a blast the whole time. for the ones who missed out- sry u did not make it but you missed a bunch of fun. between all the cigars, the poker for the ones who played, the drinks and fishing. i cant wait for the next pshc herf.

stew thanks a ton for doing this. whens the next one.:tu


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

*Memory List
*Beautiful weather
Beautiful facilities
Fishing and tubing
BBQ
Mojitos (and a virgin one for yours truly)
French Press Coffee +1
Etouffee
Low Country Boil
Card games (tw3nty won one, Spooble the other)
New friends (discdog)
Old friends (90% of the PSHC)
Great 898 pass
Group Fundadores smoke
Breakfast
Torturing davenport in cornhole
Tw3nty... I'm all in...
Traditional Culebra
Did I mention food?
Pocket Chad
Bob's fender
Boiled legs
Men in Kilts
Mikhail getting 2'nd place at a poker game
Seeing ir13 trying to tube
Fireworks with GoodFell
Dave Running from Tech-Ninja after their corn hole bet.
Dave's free lap dance from Tech-ninja.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Tw3nty said:


> Dave Running from Tech-Ninja after their corn hole bet.
> Dave's free lap dance from Tech-ninja.


And to think I was disappointed that I left early... I don't remember those two going down, so they must have *fortunately* happened after I left


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Ya thats action im used to paying for!!!


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

The 898 Pass


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Meet The PSHC

The Tedster (tedrodgerscpa) 









Brad (cre8v1) enjoying an 898 









Chad (Spooble) also enjoying an 898









Rob (Goodfella) about to try an 898









Trey (Gamecock) Exhaling an 898 through his nose









Vanderburg (tw3nty) smoking an 898









Jamie (jjirons69) 









Dave (DavenportESQ)









Brian (Mikhail)









Stewart (tech-ninja)









Joey(ir13) being big


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

A Few highlights of the weekend and a link to the rest of the pictures.

Brian's (Mikhail) awesome ash from his tatuaje regios









Jamie with Some crawfish etoufee









Ted;s face first plunge into the lake









The Herfing Crew Group Shot









The rest of the pics can be found here

http://flickr.com/photos/ir13/sets/72157605665599989/


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks for posting those, ir13...

Damn, I'm really ridiculously good looking... The flikr link made me feel like I was still there


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Great pictures, that is by far the best ash I have ever seen!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Dang man......looks like you all had a blast. :tu :tu


Wish I coulda been there.


----------

